# 2*6 studs the norm?



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm a GC. I recently hired a new framer for one of my jobs. He tells me that all new devolopment houses are using 2*6 studs....:blink:?

He claims it's code, 10 years old.

Have I been living under a rock? New code on studs (bearing and non-bearing) is 2*6? (Residential 2 storey)

It makes absolutely no sense to me. A)there isn't much the 2*6 can do that the 2*4 can't (stud-wise). B) I seriously doubt developers are going to dish out an extra $1 per stud (ball-park).

He also claims all window opening headers are supposed to be 2*8...:blink:?

Is this guy from the twilight zone...or am I?

What's the verdict? 
1)Can his arse
2)Tell him he was wrong, be a nice guy and move on.
3)I'm the idiot and I need to be up on my codes some more.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The 6 inch depth allows more insulation, ....you are kidding, right? I don't know what codes you follow up north, but the energy code requirements of the IRC are hard to meet with 2X4 walls...but it can be done. The cost of going to 2X6's will not break the bank.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Here no one cares _how_ you get to R-19.
R-5 sheathing, R13 batts, drywall, and ANY siding makes it.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

What about option #4?...build according to plans.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Heritage said:


> I'm a GC. I recently hired a new framer for one of my jobs. He tells me that all new devolopment houses are using 2*6 studs....:blink:?
> 
> He claims it's code, 10 years old.
> 
> ...


Like joasis said you can ger r19 insulation in.As far as being required it is not in Cali..I know that is hotter climates ie:AZ,NV it is pretty common practice to use 2x6's for all the outside walls but I doubt they use them on inside.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> Like joasis said you can ger r19 insulation in.As far as being required it is not in Cali..I know that is hotter climates ie:AZ,NV it is pretty common practice to use 2x6's for all the outside walls but I doubt they use them on inside.


 Just on walls that contain plumbing.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

No I'm not kidding. A 10" gap allows for even more insulation, heck let's go 12"?!

Is that seriously the code?

For how long now?

Why did he say "on all walls, interior and exterior".

You are pulling my leg huh Joasis? Why you:shifty:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

There is a neighborhood near me that dates to maybe the 50's or 60s all one story capes by the same builder, 2x3 walls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Heritage,

It is not code. I frame some jobs with 2x6 and some with 2x4. It doesn't make a difference. Who drew your plans and who is this framer to tell you it is code and what you have to do on your job?

Why not just ask your building department?

Structurally wise you can build three stories with 2x4's.


----------



## Paul B (Mar 10, 2007)

There are a lot of homes built in the 50's that have 2x3 studs in Maryland. They also have cardboard for sheathing.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Patrick said:


> There is a neighborhood near me that dates to maybe the 50's or 60s all one story capes by the same builder, 2x3 walls!!!!!!!!!!


Probably "National Homes", they have 2X2 partition walls too!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I found out about from a GC who gets calls from that neighborhood to add on second stories, and he says "no" and he loves the look on their faces when he tells them and explains what will be in order to add that second story


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Heritage said:


> You are pulling my leg huh Joasis? Why you:shifty:


Simply because you sound like a suitcase contractor now....I don't know your business, but rest assured, as a GC, I know the codes for my area (IRC 2006/IBC 2006), and when a sub tells me something new, I verify it, because I need to know. 

Not picking on you, but I would think you would be on top of your game.....the architect who draws my plans sometimes misses basic code requirements, and if I didn't know, then we could get flagged on an inspection. I know a guy who framed a full bath that was 35 sq/ft. Red flag! Had to install a pocket door to get the inspector to sign off....how do you feel about house wrap? Is it required? Insulation between the 2x's that you use for headers? Anchor bolts how far apart? Hurricane clips and strapping? See my point?


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Before we can build a house here you have to submit a mech-check.
It's a measure of all the components of your home that have to do with heating.
It takes into consideration,insulation values,the U-Factors of all your windows as well as their sizes,furnace efficiency.sq.ft.of all exterior walls.ceiling heights,and doors.
So using 2x6 framing will help exterior wall efficiency,although it's not code.Some guys frame 2x4 and add the 1" insulation to the exterior.

As long as you pass the mech-check,your permit will be issued.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Patrick said:


> I found out about from a GC who gets calls from that neighborhood to add on second stories, and he says "no" and he loves the look on their faces when he tells them and explains what will be in order to add that second story


Patrick,

What is he telling them? What's the problem with adding a second story?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

2X3's @24oc don't pass to support a second story here-a-bouts.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

2x4 here. I will step up to a 2x6 if I have wall height higher than 12'.. exterior only. I use 2x6 interior if I have pocket doors.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Joe, Im not a framer so I dont know if theres some other particulars besides just the 2x3's, but he insisted that as is,it would not have properly supported a second story.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Patrick said:


> Joe, Im not a framer so I dont know if there's some other particulars besides just the 2x3's, but he insisted that as is,it would not have properly supported a second story.


Patrick,

Sorry, I didn't see the part about 2x3's. Never seen 2x3 walls before except for basement framing. Other than that, second story addition go up all the time above 2x4 walls without any questions.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

2x6 is the norm here for insulative, not structural, reasons. 2x8 headers over windows depends on the load/span calcs and nothing else. Though the common thing is to use 2x10 for all load bearing, because it will handle it, and you don't need to have 2x8 kicking around the site that is useless for anything else.

2x6 for plumbing walls often; pocket doors here are usually 2x4; supply plumbing cannot be in an exterior wall(!) (apparently because it gets so cold here on the wet coast). Hose bibs must be buried in an interior wall partition so they are protected from the once yearly cold snap we get. Yeah, right.


----------

